# Conceal Carry while Bow Hunting



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Folks, if you have an Ohio CHL, I recommend to carry your gun in the woods this season. I was scouting last weekend on a large public tract with my dog (I know, go figure, he needed exercise too) when we were charged by a pack of 4 coyotes. At the time, we were on a marked hiking path and just crossed a creek making our way up a slight grade, when I heard what I thought might have been a doe family I jumped. Upon further inspection, I found it was actually 4 coyotes running down this creek towards me and my dog. I yelled at them twice to stop to get them to turn around but they kept running towards us. I always have my gun on me, and I finally popped a couple shots in their direction which finally got their attention and they fled. I've hunted this area quite a bit, and this has never happened to me. I'm a big guy, 6'4" 190 lbs, and normally, they run at the sight or sound of me. Likely, my dog had something to do with it, but part of me thinks the coyotes are more brazen due to more people and dog traffic in the woods from COVID shutdowns. Just wishing you all the best of luck this season and be ready for the unexpected.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

IF, you have a CCW Permit, why would you not carry, ALL THE TIME??


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Why not pop a couple shots into them instead of just in their direction?


----------



## bluebill23 (Jul 24, 2013)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Why not pop a couple shots into them instead of just in their direction?


Was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Why not pop a couple shots into them instead of just in their direction?


It happened pretty fast and I used instinctive shooting instead of carefully aimed shots. Not the right choice of words to say "I shot in their direction." Trust me, I tried killing them.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’ve drawn on coyotes several times in the dark at very close distances. Some coyotes seem to be more aggressive, territorial, or dominating than the average coyote. Most coyotes avoid humans at all cost, but apparently a few of them want to establish dominance. A 147 grain hollow point establishes dominance pretty quickly.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Shoot em all! Coyotes that is.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

They can be pretty territorial and might’ve bumped them and then they saw your dog. Could be a den close by


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Targets of opportunity, they are. Open season with a hunting license. You may be doing the neighborhood a favor by culling the herd.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

If on the ground bow hunting I carry , anymore I ride and climb up the ladder..... usually carry when out cutting wood to, but that chain saw would make short work of a coyote if it's running, now loading the trailer ?? Still usually have the glock 22 on my side
Never thought about it while gutting a deer (especially after dark) might start carrying all the time in the woods while bow hunting

.









Working on this tree before hunting season blocking my path to the ladder , step off the atv and up I go


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

I was bow hunting in Medina county three years ago. I got a buck that ran down a small hit surrounded by tall reeds near a creek. After gutting it I drug it to the top of the hill on the edge of the wood line. When I got to the top I heard something coming through the woods but couldn’t see anything but the reeds moving(kind of like the scene with the raptors in Jurasssic park 2). All of a sudden a lone coyote popped up at the top of the hill a foot away from me. It looked at my deer then looked at me then back at the deer and then took a step toward me. I left my bow in my blind to lose some weight and only had my knife on me which was in my pocket. I did the only thing I could do I kicked it in the nose and yelled at it. It took off running to the edge of the wood line and stood there watching me the rest of the time I drug the deer. I was lucky it didn’t have any buddies. That made me really want my ccw.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Buddies would have made all the difference , they work together and eventually take down the animal
I have my ccw, but usually open carry on my place , not using it to hunt , just for protectioon from critters


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

I don't want to be that guy.....but i will

Why was your dog off-leash were you hunting or training it?

I believe this is going to become more of an issue this year more than others in the past with more than just sportsmen using public hunting grounds for more than just hunting


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> I don't want to be that guy.....but i will
> 
> Why was your dog off-leash were you hunting or training it?
> 
> I believe this is going to become more of an issue this year more than others in the past with more than just sportsmen using public hunting grounds for more than just hunting


It's okay. I train my dog to walk with me while off the leash. He was no more than 10 to 15 feet in front of me the entire time. He stops, I stop. I stop, he stops. My dog was in no danger. The coyotes were never closer than 30 yards from me. Even though I found it surprising, I was aware of my surroundings mostly because I was keeping an eye and ear out for deer movement in the woods and prepared to fight to the death if needed. My gun prevented a very bad situation. Just encouraging those with CCW/CHL to carry while in the woods, and if you don't have one, look into it because it will come in handy. Also, I see a lot of hikers in the woods with ear phones in, walking their little dogs, and likely don't have a gun with them either. If I was doing that, my dog would have been in grave danger.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

sliver138 said:


> I did the only thing I could do I kicked it in the nose and yelled at it. It took off running to the edge of the wood line and stood there watching me the rest of the time I drug the deer. I was lucky it didn’t have any buddies. That made me really want my ccw.


I had a similar situation happen to me, but not nearly has crazy as yours. My buddy killed a deer about 10 minutes before shooting light ended. After cleaning it, he headed back to the boat to fetch the deer cart in pitch black darkness. I guarded the deer with a crossbow while he did that; I did not have a CCW then, so no gun. While he was away, the batteries in my headlamp gave out. Just as that happened, I heard 4 or 5 coyotes howl less than 100 yards from me! After a short while, I could hear them get closer. I made as much noise as I could to scare them which seemed to keep them back. I could not see a thing, and any noise just scared the crap out of me. To be honest I about pooped myself. By the grace of God, my buddy showed up just as I thought all hope was lost, and that ended that ordeal. I guess they didn't like seeing the 2 of us, and he had extra batteries for my headlamp. After that, we both decided to get a CCW, and yes, I have an extra pack of batteries for my headlamp at all times, LOL!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

It’s not the four legged coyotes you need to worry about. If they want your deer, let them have it. You can get another. It’s the two legged variety that you need to concern yourself about. A .22 will take care in many of them...if placed correctly. 

Now, if you’re in cat or bear country then you definitely need to have something big enough to take ‘em down. I carried a .45 or .357 magnum with hard cast bullets when bow hunting.


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Do you need a CCW permit to carry in archery? Isn’t Ohio an open carry state? As long as I’m your hip and not pocket shouldn’t you be legal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Don't quote me on this, I believe you can open carry anytime on your own property or private property, but you have to have a CCW if hunting on public land. If that is incorrect, let me know.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Fishstix said:


> Don't quote me on this, I believe you can open carry anytime on your own property or private property, but you have to have a CCW if hunting on public land. If that is incorrect, let me know.


Read together, page 12 and 13 of the OH Hunting Regulations states carrying a handgun during the muzzleloading and archery seasons is prohibited unless you possess a valid concealed handgun license. In sum, you can't open-carry or conceal-carry while hunting deer unless you have a CHL. There's no mention of Public v. Private, so you have to read it as this rule applies to both Public and Private to be 100% sure. Might want to check with your DNR representative if you want further clarification. I'm just reading it from the published handbook on the ODNR website.


----------

